# Ear Margin Dermatosis



## pippa31 (Aug 2, 2011)

While in upstate NY this past week visiting my parents, we noticed Pippa had a sore that suddenly appeared on the tip of her ear. Fast forward 24 hours and it was larger and starting to crust. By the end of the second day it had tripled in size. We ended our trip early to drive 6 hours home and back to our vet today - the preliminary diagnosis is Ear Margin Dermatosis and it is probably chronic 

Anyway, we need to "de-bride" the wound each day (scrape off the crust and apply medication). The debriding is INCREDIBLY painful (the vet warned us about this) and it could take days to get all the crust off. Tonight we worked on it with lots of treats, warm water and a very soft cloth. I could see I was still causing lots of pain. Anyone gone through anything like this and can offer tips on how to make it less painful for Pippa or tips for me to do it more efficiently?


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

I don't really have any advice about this but if you're doing everything to make it easy on her and help her, I'm sure she can sense that and will be just fine. Good luck.


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

Oh it sounds terrible. I just googled it and the pictures are scary. Hope Pippa recovers soon from this horrible illness. :'(

Does she has very long ears? Did your vet say how could she get it?


----------



## pippa31 (Aug 2, 2011)

Unfortunately it is probably genetic. The vet said today that it is not very common and that Pippa is probably more disposed for it due to the skin allergies that she also has 

Thanks for the get well wishes. It's hard seeing my girl in pain. ugh.


----------



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

Oh DRAT. Poor Pippa!!!! 

Do you belong to the Vizsla Talk yahoo group? I think I recall seeing a discussion of ear crusting on there a while back. In any event, the list (mostly populated by breeders...at least that is mostly who posts) might be a very good place to pose this question if their archives don't turn up anything useful. 

So sorry! Hope that she can still have fun tomorrow!!!

Sending woofs & licks from Gracie-

Victoria


----------



## BlueandMac (Apr 21, 2011)

Poor Pippa! Never heard of it before - but it sounds/looks painful :'(. Not sure if something like Bag Balm would help soften up the crust? I know it is good at softening up tough/rough skin without any burning/irritation.


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh I'm sorry that does look painful! Poor Pippa! :-[. I would think getting her good and tired first would help! The bag balm also sounds like a good suggestion - that stuff works wonders!


----------



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

Been thinking about poor Pippa. Bag Balm sounds like a good idea. Maybe you could also ask your vet for suggestions on numbing the ear so that it is not so painful (lidocaine spray/ointment???).


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

(Ugh..looks like my post yesterday didn't post) Poor Pippa  I hope she is not in too much pain... That must be so devastating for you guys  I hope Pippa recovers soon! Have you asked the breeder about this disease?


----------



## pippa31 (Aug 2, 2011)

Thanks for all the well wishes and good advice. I will definitely email our breeder tomorrow - although the vet says it probably isn't her fault. Just luck of the draw. I am heading out to get some Bag Balm for Pippa to use tomorrow for the debriding. That was great advice. She's heading up for her "bath time" now...wish me luck!


----------

